# Shapeshifter - Umfrage zur Defektrate



## Epictetus (25. April 2016)

Hallo liebe User,

aus Eigeninteresse, und weil ich keinen existenten (am besten angepinnten) Thread hierzu gefunden habe, möchte ich eine Umfrage zur Funktionalität des Shapeshifters starten. Ich hoffe, dies ist legitim, falls nicht, bitte ich um Rückmeldung. 

Bitte stimmt nur ab, falls ihr im Besitz eines Canyon Strive seid. Danke.


----------



## trailbikesurfer (28. April 2016)

Wichtig wäre eigentlich noch ob es sich um einen 2015er oder bereits verbesserten 2016er handelt.
Bei mir ist es ein 2015er. Habe auch noch einen 2016er auf Ersatz. Nach dem entlüften läuft der 2015er wieder einwandfrei.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Epictetus (28. April 2016)

trailbikesurfer schrieb:


> Wichtig wäre eigentlich noch ob es sich um einen 2015er oder bereits verbesserten 2016er handelt.
> Bei mir ist es ein 2015er. Habe auch noch einen 2016er auf Ersatz. Nach dem entlüften läuft der 2015er wieder einwandfrei.



Ja, das ist richtig, aber ich wollte die Umfrage möglichst einfach gestalten, damit man nicht jeden Fall einmal aufzälen muss. Aber ein zweiter Thread würde helfen.


----------



## Canyon_Support (28. April 2016)

Hallo @JustSkilled 

dazu gabs hier schon mal eine externe Umfrage.

Viele Grüße
Georg


----------



## Vincy (28. April 2016)

Naja, da ist ja inzwischen schon fast 1 Jahr vergangen. Die Probleme aber noch immer aktuell.


----------



## Epictetus (28. April 2016)

Canyon_Support schrieb:


> Hallo @JustSkilled
> 
> dazu gabs hier schon mal eine externe Umfrage.
> 
> ...



Trotz allem scheint die Rückläufer-Quote nicht unerheblich zu sein, und ein ehrlicher, offener Umgang mit dem Kunden wäre von Vorteil, damit diese Partei auch weiss, was man sie sich da anschafft. Zum Beispiel bei Computerteilen wird bei Mindfactory eine RMA Quote angezeigt. Ihr könntet euch hierzu äussern, werdet das Ganze aber sicher nicht tun, denn ein sehr fehleranfälliges Teil, was das eigene Bike vom restlichen Markt abgrenzt, lässt die Verkaufszahlen nicht unbedingt in die Höhe schnellen.


----------



## PaddyKN (28. April 2016)

Dennoch: wie bereits erwähnt wird diese Umfrage vermutlich wenig Substanz haben, da nicht zwischen 2015 / 2016 unterschieden wird. Das Problem wurde ja von Canyon angegangen. Die spannende Frage wäre nun: wie effizient?


----------



## Epictetus (28. April 2016)

PaddyKN schrieb:


> Dennoch: wie bereits erwähnt wird diese Umfrage vermutlich wenig Substanz haben, da nicht zwischen 2015 / 2016 unterschieden wird. Das Problem wurde ja von Canyon angegangen. Die spannende Frage wäre nun: wie effizient?



Die Frage ist vielmehr, ob das Problem an sich angegangen wurde.

Was wurde als Ursache(n) der Shapeshifter diagnostiziert, wie wurde die "neue" Charge verbessert? Wie hat sich die Rückläufer-Quote seither verändert?


----------



## Vincy (28. April 2016)

Es wurde hier im Forum vermehrt berichtet, dass der 2016er Shapeshifter besser funktioniert. Viele Käufer haben den kostenlos nachgesendet bekommen. Ob der auch länger hält, mußt der erst beweisen. Aber wir haben erst Beginn der Hauptsaison 2016. Das Problem des alten Modell ist Canyon bekannt und eine Besserung unterwegs.
Wenn du arge Bedenken hast, dann nimm die andere SS-Alternative vom User Sackmann oder kauf dir ein anderes Bike.

Mach doch bei deiner Umfrage auch die Option zum Shapeshifter Modell 2016.


----------



## Epictetus (28. April 2016)

Wenn einer das Ding 3x austauschen muss oder über 3x, dann wird da bestimmt auch ne 2016er Charge bei gewesen sein. Just saying.

Und ein offizielles Statement seiten Canyons scheint ja zu fehlen, oder hab ich was verpasst? Bei jedem Scheiss gibt's sonst Rückrufaktionen.. Ist nen Shifter, der nicht mehr fix einrastet, nicht eigentlich auch ein Sicherheitsrisiko? Wenn der bei nem Downhill zwischen DH und XC mode durchweg springt?


----------



## transitionrider (28. April 2016)

Kann man sich den 2016 er shapeshifter einfach beim Canyon Support auf Reserve bestellen? Oder wisst Ihr wo man den herbekommt.
Was kostet der einzeln?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Vincy (28. April 2016)

Wenn ich mich nicht irre, kostet der als Ersatzteil ca 70€. Ob und wann der lieferbar ist, dass kann dir nur der Canyon Service sagen.


----------



## Vincy (28. April 2016)

JustSkilled schrieb:


> Wenn einer das Ding 3x austauschen muss oder über 3x, dann wird da bestimmt auch ne 2016er Charge bei gewesen sein. Just saying.
> 
> Und ein offizielles Statement seiten Canyons scheint ja zu fehlen, oder hab ich was verpasst? Bei jedem Scheiss gibt's sonst Rückrufaktionen.. Ist nen Shifter, der nicht mehr fix einrastet, nicht eigentlich auch ein Sicherheitsrisiko? Wenn der bei nem Downhill zwischen DH und XC mode durchweg springt?




Da sind die vielen Hinterhofbastler ein viel höheres Sicherheitsrisiko.


----------



## b0mbe (28. April 2016)

Wichtig wäre auch zu wissen, wie viele Kilometer der jeweilige Shapeshifter schon hinter sich hat. Mein 2016er läuft seit knapp 500km absolut ohne Probleme.


----------



## haga67 (28. April 2016)

JustSkilled schrieb:


> Hallo liebe User,
> 
> aus Eigeninteresse, und weil ich keinen existenten (am besten angepinnten) Thread hierzu gefunden habe, möchte ich eine Umfrage zur Funktionalität des Shapeshifters starten. Ich hoffe, dies ist legitim, falls nicht, bitte ich um Rückmeldung.
> 
> Bitte stimmt nur ab, falls ihr im Besitz eines Canyon Strive seid. Danke.



Was ist eigentlich der Grund für Deine Umfrage?

Bei mir erweckst Du so langsam den Eindruck, dass Du ein Canyon oder Strive-hater bist und auch nichts anderes hören willst.
Die Dinger gingen 2015 oft kaputt und es hat teilweise ewig gedauert, bis man Ersatz bekam. 
Waren halt Kinderkrankheiten und nicht ausgereift. Nicht schön aber keine Erfindung von Canyon.

Die neuen laufen in der Regel wenn man die Sch... RS Buchsen tauscht. 

Ist doch nun alles bekannt. Also was genau möchtest Du wissen oder bewirken ?
Du musst Dir doch keins kaufen ? Es gibt doch genug andere Bikes ...


----------



## Epictetus (28. April 2016)

haga67 schrieb:


> Was ist eigentlich der Grund für Deine Umfrage?
> 
> Bei mir erweckst Du so langsam den Eindruck, dass Du ein Canyon oder Strive-hater bist und auch nichts anderes hören willst.
> Die Dinger gingen 2015 oft kaputt und es hat teilweise ewig gedauert, bis man Ersatz bekam.
> ...



Es geht nicht um haten, das Ding steht eigentlich oben auf meiner Einkaufsliste. Ich hab selbst nen Spectral mit dem ich zufrieden bin, und boardi's Thread, Bilder und Postverhalten bleiben immer noch scheiße :*

Und der Pinkbike Thread ist schon hardcore. Das hat nichts mit haten zu tun, das ist die bittere Realität.
http://www.pinkbike.com/forum/listcomments/?threadid=168001


----------



## haga67 (28. April 2016)

Habe auch Specki und Strive und finde das Strive genial.
Trotz anfänglichen Ärgers mit dem Shapeshifter. Aber ich habe auch Bock am Bike zu schrauben. 
Wenn das anders wäre, würde ich es Canyon vermutlich übler nehmen als so.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Canyon_Support (29. April 2016)

JustSkilled schrieb:


> Wenn einer das Ding 3x austauschen muss oder über 3x, dann wird da bestimmt auch ne 2016er Charge bei gewesen sein. Just saying.
> 
> Und ein offizielles Statement seiten Canyons scheint ja zu fehlen, oder hab ich was verpasst? Bei jedem Scheiss gibt's sonst Rückrufaktionen.. Ist nen Shifter, der nicht mehr fix einrastet, nicht eigentlich auch ein Sicherheitsrisiko? Wenn der bei nem Downhill zwischen DH und XC mode durchweg springt?




Hallo @JustSkilled 

es ist richtig, es gab kein offizielles Statement unsererseits. Wir haben die Shapeshifter aber weiterentwickelt und die Produktion fließend umgestellt. Dafür gab es mehrere Gründe. Zum einen waren bei weitem nicht alle Kunden betroffen und deswegen war es für uns auch nicht möglich zusagen, wir tauschen einfach alle. Alle Kunden die ein Problem mit der Gasfeder haben oder hatten, wurden mittlerweile mit Ersatzteilen versorgt und das wird sich auch nicht ändern, sollte jemand einen Defekt an der Gasfeder haben der Produktionsseitig bedingt ist.

Der Shapeshifter kann im übrigen nicht eigenständig hin und her schalten. Wenn ein Defekt an der Gasfeder besteht, dann bleibt diese in einem Modus hängen und lässt sich nicht mehr umschalten. Ein unkontrolliertes springen kann nicht stattfinden, daher stellt es auch kein Sicherheitsrisiko dar. Bei einem Defekt der Gasfeder bleibt das Bike voll fahrbereit, halt nur ohne die Möglichkeit die Geometrie anzupassen.

Viele Grüße
Georg


----------



## Canyon_Striver (30. April 2016)

Hallo, bei mir ist genau oben genanntes Problem der Fall. Mein shapeshifter rastet nichtmehr ein. Mein bike fährt immer automatisch in den xc Modus. Sobald ich in den DH Mode gehe fährt es sobald ich es nichtmehr belaste automatisch in den xc Mode ohne dass ich den Knopf betätige. Ich kann auch ohne den Hebel am lenker zu drücken den dh Mode reinmachen, da es wie gesagt nicht einrastet. Bei meiner letzten Tour hat es noch funktioniert. Als ich es heute aus der Garage holen wollte war plötzlich der xc Mode drin. Ich fahre das Rad erst seit März. Hab schon geschaut ob es der Zug ist aber mir fällt nichts auf. Habe jetzt die Luft raus gelassen um wenigstens fahren zu können. Gibt es ähnliche Probleme?


----------



## Epictetus (30. April 2016)

Soviel zum Thema lmao.


----------



## homerkills (30. April 2016)

Ein unkontrolliertes springen kann nicht stattfinden, daher stellt es auch kein Sicherheitsrisiko dar. 


Diese Aussage ist falsch und gefährlich! 
Habe genau dieses Phänomen am 15er SS festgestellt.


----------



## Canyon_Striver (30. April 2016)

Ich hoffe dass canyon kulant reagiert und den shapeshifter kostenfrei ersetzt. Ich bin das bike nie richtig im ruppigen Einsatz gefahren. Die trails gehen bei uns alle gerade aus. 
Wollte eigentlich ein Rad was nicht gleich Zicken macht. Dachte auch dass das shapeshifter Problem nach 2015 gelöst ist. Falls ich für den SS zahlen sollte würde ich mich lieber für die starre Variante oder die pro Variante von bikeyoke entscheiden. 
Möchte bestimmt nicht alle 2 Monate den SS wechseln.


----------



## Sackmann (1. Mai 2016)

Canyon_Support schrieb:


> Der Shapeshifter kann im übrigen nicht eigenständig hin und her schalten.


Darf ich fragen, wie ihr zu solchen Aussagen kommen könnt? Es gibt dutzende von Kunden, die dies berichten, nämlich dass der SS hin- und herschaltet, ohne das der Remote betätigt wird. Ich möchte hier (ungleich meiner Vorredner) gewiss nicht von einem Sicherheitsproblem reden, aber ich verstehe nicht, wie ihr die Aussagen von vielen Kunden einfach ignorieren könnt, bzw. diese Aussagen als falsch hinstellt. Der Pinkbike Thread ist ein gutes Beispiel. Dort gibt es gleich auf der ersten Seite einen Kunden, der hat mittlerweile den sechsten Shapeshifter drin (das war übrigens der Stand von diesem Kunden im August letzten Jahres). Und es gibt mehrere andere in diesem Thread, die auch schon mehr als 3 mal austauschen mussten. Die genauen Rücklaufzahlen kennt natürlich nur Canyon. Kann gut sein, dass dies nur Zufall war...
Ich finde es aber wirklich extrem komisch, dass solchen Aussagen wie "der Shapeshifter kann nicht selbstständig hin und her-schalten" vom offiziellen Canyon-Support kommen, wenn es ein faktisch auftretendes Problem ist.


----------



## Sackmann (1. Mai 2016)

Canyon_Support schrieb:


> Hallo IBC User,
> 
> 
> erstmal vielen Dank an Dich, SlayerLover, dass Du die Umfrage zum Strive gestartet hast.
> ...



Gibt es mittlerweile denn Infos zu der Kundenumfrage von Canyon? Weiß da jemand was?


----------



## Epictetus (3. Mai 2016)

Keine Rückmeldung mehr vom Canyon Werksstudenten. Top.


----------



## trailbikesurfer (4. Mai 2016)

Jetzt macht hier doch kein Fass auf !
Als wenn jemand durch einen defekten SS einen tötlichen Unfall erleiden kann. So ein Blödsinn 
Aber selber mit Birkenstock nen 5m Road Gap springen.


----------



## Canyon_Support (4. Mai 2016)

JustSkilled schrieb:


> Keine Rückmeldung mehr vom Canyon Werksstudenten. Top.



Hallo @JustSkilled 

es gibt der vorhergehenden Aussage nix hinzuzufügen, die Informationen sind korrekt und mit unseren Entwicklern abgestimmt. 
Desweiteren würden wir um einen vernünftigen Umgangston bitten wollen. 

Wir wünschen allen ein tolles, langes Wochenende - genießt das Wetter!

Viele Grüße
Georg


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## kaptan (4. Mai 2016)

Hmm, mein "erster" defekter Shapeshifter hat seine Position nicht gehalten. Sprich draufgesetzt DH mode, bunnyhop oder schon beim anheben am sattel Richtung XC mode... Zum glück habe ich damals schnell Ersatz erhalten! Ja mein aktueller 2016 Shapeshifter ist nun auch defekt, fährt nurmehr 10-13mm aus, bleibt aber im DH mode fix. Meine lagerstellen am bike und rund um den Shapeshifter laufen butterweich und spielfrei (viele denken es liegt daran), trotzdem ist er wieder defekt... Ich persönlich denke einfach das es eine nicht ausgereifte, d.h. sehr Wartungsintensive Komponente ist die hier an dem sonst erstklassigem Rahmen nix verloren hat. Gut gedacht schlecht gelöst.

Gottseidank bekomme ich bald endgültige Erlösung in form des Modefixxer!


----------



## Epictetus (7. Mai 2016)

Dann bin ich doch etwas höflicher :

@Canyon_Support Wie kommt es zu den fliegenden, unbeabsichtigten Modewechsel bei den Usern hier, wenn ihr sagt, dass das nicht möglich sei?


----------



## filiale (7. Mai 2016)

JustSkilled schrieb:


> Dann bin ich doch etwas höflicher :
> 
> @Canyon_Support Wie kommt es zu den fliegenden, unbeabsichtigten Modewechsel bei den Usern hier, wenn ihr sagt, dass das nicht möglich sei?



Das sind "bedauerliche Einzelfälle" für die Roman persönlich die volle Verantwortung übernimmt


----------



## Canyon_Support (9. Mai 2016)

JustSkilled schrieb:


> Dann bin ich doch etwas höflicher :
> 
> @Canyon_Support Wie kommt es zu den fliegenden, unbeabsichtigten Modewechsel bei den Usern hier, wenn ihr sagt, dass das nicht möglich sei?



Guten Morgen @JustSkilled 

auch die habe ich angesprochen und wir können von hier aus natürlich keine Ferndiagnose stellen, aber der beschriebene Effekt scheint dem ähnlich, wenn die Zugpannung auf der Umstellung zu hoch eingestellt ist, das heißt, dass das interne Ventil nicht vollständig schließt. Aber auch dies stellt kein Sicherheitsrisiko im Fahrbetrieb dar. Dieser Effekt stand aber mit der Standhaftigkeit der Gasfedern und den bei euch auftretenden Defekten an den Gasfedern nicht im Zusammenhang. 

Einen guten Start in die Woche und viele Grüße
Georg


----------



## Colonel Hogan (12. Mai 2016)

Canyon_Striver schrieb:


> Als ich es heute aus der Garage holen wollte war plötzlich der xc Mode drin. Ich fahre das Rad erst seit März. Hab schon geschaut ob es der Zug ist aber mir fällt nichts auf. Habe jetzt die Luft raus gelassen um wenigstens fahren zu können. Gibt es ähnliche Probleme?


Da haben wir´s ja schon! Anwenderfehler und dann ist selbstverständlich das Bauteil, in dem Fall der Shapeshifter, schuld

*Pflege und Wartung*

Lagere Dein Strive immer im XC Mode

Link zur entsprechenden Seite auf der HP: https://www.canyon.com/service/supp...categories_id=6&supportcenter_articles_id=289
Gleiches gilt im übrigen auch für die verbaute Reverb...Lagerung im ausgefahrenen Zustand!


----------



## Canyon_Striver (12. Mai 2016)

Hallo Schbiker,
es mag schon sein dass ich das überlesen habe und okay das mag ein Anwenderfehler sein.
Zuvor ist mir jedoch schon aufgefallen, dass die Feder beim Wheelie fahren auch schon in den DH Mode eingesackt ist ohne einen Knopf zu betätigen. Wenn jetzt der neue SS drin ist werde ich aber darauf achten alles korrekt zu lagern 

Vielen Dank für die Info

Gruß!


----------



## Epictetus (24. Mai 2016)

Weia... Bei insgesamt 78 Teilnehmern sieht's so aus, als ob lediglich 30% der Leute keine austauschwürdigen Probleme mit dem Shapeshifter hatten :|

Freu mich schon auf mein Strive.


----------



## Sackmann (26. Mai 2016)

Sind doch erst 70 Teilnehmer. 

Keine Panik, die 2016er Shapeshifter sind doch überarbeitet...


----------



## Katana2k2 (26. Mai 2016)

Sackmann schrieb:


> Sind doch erst 70 Teilnehmer.
> 
> Keine Panik, die 2016er Shapeshifter sind doch überarbeitet...



Macht da einer Werbung für seinen modefixxer?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## A-n-d-y (26. Mai 2016)

Katana2k2 schrieb:


> Macht da einer Werbung für seinen modefixxer?



Schon seit Wochen bzw Monaten


----------



## Epictetus (27. Mai 2016)

Dann hätte er da erneut etwas zum modefixxer geschrieben, die Werbung macht ihr bzw. Canyon selbst durch die defekten SS.


----------



## A-n-d-y (28. Mai 2016)

JustSkilled schrieb:


> Dann hätte er da erneut etwas zum modefixxer geschrieben, die Werbung macht ihr bzw. Canyon selbst durch die defekten SS.



 der war gut


----------



## fr3shi (28. Mai 2016)

JustSkilled schrieb:


> Dann hätte er da erneut etwas zum modefixxer geschrieben, die Werbung macht ihr bzw. Canyon selbst durch die defekten SS.


 
Keine Sorge, das macht er zu genüge in den anderen Themen ;-).


----------



## Sackmann (28. Mai 2016)

Tja, wenn man seitens vieler Magazine oder Portale aus bestimmten Gründen (die mir direkt ins Gesicht gesagt wurden) nicht in Form von Pressemitteilungen unterstützt wird (und ihr wisst ja, dass eigntlich über allen möglichen Krams PM veröffentlicht werden), dann versuche ich eben hier im Forum ein wenig unterschwellig kunzutun, dass es etwas gibt, was das Problem vieler Kunden beheben kann. Ich fahre persönlich kein Strive und verdiene an einem Modefixxer nicht die Welt. Die Arbeit, die ich da reingesteckt habe rechtfertigt den monetären Ertrag eigentlich nicht. Trotzdem habe ich dieses Teil gemacht und zwar weil ich persönlich die Notwendigkeit sah und Chancen sah, sowohl für die Strive Fahrer, als auch für mich und meine Firma. Leider gibt es eben viel Gegenwind und auch hier im Forum scheint es einige zu stören, wenn man versucht, ein Produkt mitzuteilen, das extra für diese gemacht wurde.
Wenn meine Anwesenheit in dieser Form stört, dann lasse ich es eben sein. Sorry dafür! Ich bin raus!

Wünsche noch viel Glück und viel Spaß mit euren Bikes.


----------



## sp8 (29. Mai 2016)

ich werde das Gefühl nicht los, dass neben einem meinetwegen etwas empfindlichen Bauteil auch nicht wenig Fehlbedienungen und Einstellungsfehler rumgeistern, die wohl einen Teil der "Defekte" erklären könnte und einen Teil der wirklichen Defekte provozieren könnte. mir leuchtet jedenfalls nicht ein, wie ein Shapeshifter hin- und herspringen soll? gibts Defekte bei den Ventilen? ich dachte immer es gibt Probleme mit Öl, das in die Luftkammer gedrückt wird und dann die Funktion einschränkt, Ventil wäre mir neu.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## filiale (29. Mai 2016)

Ich wiederhole mich gerne: Ein Bauteil das zum Benutzen in einem Fahrrad gebaut wurde muß in JEDER Situation funktionieren. Auch für ungeschickte Menschen. Ansonsten ist es eine Fehlkunstruktion.


----------



## kaptan (30. Mai 2016)

Traurig wie hier manche gegen Sackmanns einsatz und großartiges Produkt wettern! Der SS ist und bleibt eine fehlkonstruktion an einem sonst erstklassigem Rahmen, ich kann und werde locker darauf verzichten und mich eines sorgenfreien top bike erfreuen! Ab jetzt nämlich Modefixxed! 





Danke sacki! Das teil ist perfekt verarbeitet und passt 100%


----------



## sp8 (30. Mai 2016)

filiale schrieb:


> Ich wiederhole mich gerne: Ein Bauteil das zum Benutzen in einem Fahrrad gebaut wurde muß in JEDER Situation funktionieren. Auch für ungeschickte Menschen. Ansonsten ist es eine Fehlkunstruktion.



du meinst wie eine nicht eingestellte Schaltung mit zu langer Kette? oder ein Dämpfer mit zu viel Rebound, der mich in jeder Kurve abwirft? eine nicht entlüftete Bremse, die bergab versagt? ja so gut sollte er schon sein..

klar ist es ärgerlich wenn das Teil einen echten Effekt zB an den Dichtungen hat. schon allein weil es einen Zug mit Längung hat kann aber etwas Einstellarbeit auf einen zukommen, wie auch bei jeder Schaltung. wenn es von Haus aus schlecht montiert und eingestellt ist, ist das ein Armutszeugis für den Monteur und kann halt leider vorkommen, aber kann dann auch leicht behoben werden. damit sind wie gesagt keine echten Defekte gemeint sondern Einstellungs- und Bedienfehler. und wenn ich mich so unter den Mountainbikern umschaue und sehe mit was für teilweise katastrophalen Mängeln und Setupfehlern manche jahrelang rumfahren (und ich bin selber Frischling), dann kann ich mir gut vorstellen dass der ein oder andere von ähnlichem Schlag auch einen Setupfehler am SS nicht merken oder beheben würde. und das Risiko beim Kauf beim Versender, neues Rad mit brandneuer Technik im ersten Jahr, gemacht für wartungsintensiven harten Einsatz mit hohem Verschleiß, sollte auch jedem bewusst sein.


----------



## haga67 (30. Mai 2016)

@Sackmann , ich finde Deine Entwicklung und Einsatz top. Vielen Dank dafür !
Toll dass es jetzt den Modefixer gibt und es für die genervten eine gut gemachte Alternative zum fairen Preis gibt !

Das ständige gestichel, schlecht machen, in Frage stellen des Konzeptes und Supports, herbeireden von Defektraten usw. finde ich hingegen Mega schlecht und nervig ! Hast Du das nötig ?
Hm, da ist der Profilname irgendwie Programm 

So lange der Shapeshifter funktioniert ist er genial. Und ansonsten ein Teil wie jedes andere auch, was kaputt gehen kann oder gewartet werden muß. Wo ist das Problem ? Ich habe irgendwie noch kein wartungsfreies Bike gehabt 

Die 2015er waren Mist, die 2016er sind deutlich besser. Ab und zu geht trotzdem einer kaputt und 1x im Jahr soll das Ding zur Wartung. Das wurde meines Wissens von Anfang an von Canyon kommuniziert. 
Und Fehlerquelle Nr.1-2 ist auch hier der User.  Ist doch alles kein Drama und kein Systemfehler. Es gibt doch genug andere konventionelle Bikes. Das Strive unterscheidet sich durch den Shapeshifter von den anderen und das ist sehr geil ! Was soll also das Gehetze? Du schadest Dir nur selbst ! Sei froh, dass es das Ding gibt, sonst gäbs kein Geschäft für Dich. Und jeder der das Strive geil und den Shapeshifter Mist findet, holt sich jetzt Deinen Modefixer. Mehr geht doch nicht oder ? 

Also spiel jetzt mal nicht die beleidigte Leberwurst!
Hälst Du ja eh nicht lange durch


----------



## kaptan (31. Mai 2016)

Bravo!


----------



## Sackmann (7. Juni 2016)

@kaptan : Wie läuft denn das Teil nun?


----------



## kaptan (8. Juni 2016)

Astrein, alles hat bestens gepasst und es verrichtet unauffällig seinen Dienst. Wirklich klasse Arbeit, passgenau und bestens verarbeitet! Danke nochmals für dieses Teil! Kann ich allen Strive fahrern nur empfehlen...

Hab schon dem Hobel gut gegeben die Woche, wie gesagt läuft spitzenmäßig alles!

Klasse Sacki, toll das es bikeyoke ermöglicht!


----------



## Velo-X (8. Juni 2016)

kaptan schrieb:


> ....Danke nochmals für dieses Teil! Kann ich allen Strive fahrern nur empfehlen...



Naja....allen?
Es gibt auch genügend die keine Probleme mit dem SS haben.
Hier mal mein 2015er SS, der jetzt seit fast 18 Monaten seinen Dienst verrichtet:






Sent using Tapatalk


----------



## kaptan (8. Juni 2016)

Noch, mein bester. Noch... ;-)


----------



## PaddyKN (8. Juni 2016)

kaptan schrieb:


> Noch, mein bester. Noch... ;-)


 
würdest du auch mit einem Alukomplettrad fahren, nur weil ab und an Speichen brechen?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## kaptan (8. Juni 2016)

Naja, jeder wie er er mag


----------



## GesichtsFace (9. Juni 2016)

Dass du den Shapeshifter nicht magst, hat mittlerweile auch der letzte hier im Forum kapiert. Kein Grund, ständig den selben Senf bei jeder kleinsten Gelegenheit abzusondern.


----------



## kaptan (9. Juni 2016)




----------



## daferli (9. Juli 2020)

Hallo! 

Habe ein neues Strive Baujahr 2020. Leider war der Shapeshifter bereits nach wenigen Fahrten defekt.

Leider bietet Canyon keinen Ersatz an und auch von Fox gibt es den ShapeShifter nicht zu erwerben. 

Habt ihr eine Lösung für mich?

Liebe Grüße


----------



## filiale (10. Juli 2020)

Bei Canyon auf Garantie/Gewährleistung den defekten eintauschen. Wo ist da das Problem außer einer langen Wartezeit ? Alternativ kannst Du ihn rauswerfen und gegen etwas starres ersetzen.
Damit, dann aber passend zu Deinem Baujahr.









						BIKEYOKE Modefixxer DH | Canyon Strive 2015-2018, 67,90 €
					

BIKEYOKE Modefixxer DH | Canyon Strive 2015-2018 Mit dem Modefixxer ermöglicht BikeYoke Dir den Shapeshifter an Deinem Canyon Strive zu ersetzen und die Kin




					r2-bike.com


----------



## Sackmann (13. Juli 2020)

Ich poste nur sehr ungerne Links zu unserem Webshop, aber den Link zu einem für @daferli falschen Modefixxer zu posten ist dann doch eher nicht zweckdienlich sondern verwirrend, oder?
Hier gibt's was, das für Daferli passt:








						Modefixxer PRO II - Canyon Strive 2019-2020
					

Der Modefixxer PRO II ersetzt den originalen Shapeshifter in deinem Canyon Strive ab Modelljahr 2019 (zweite Generation Strive) 	Im Gegensatz zum Modefixxer DH, bietet der Modefixxer PRO zwei verstellbare Längen, mit der zwei verschiedene ...




					www.bikeyoke.de


----------

